# Schutzhund trainer in Macomb County Michigan?



## Anita11811 (May 10, 2011)

Does anyone live in macomb county Michigan and have a good Schutzhund trainer? I need help finding a good one.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is a duplicate thread, so I'm closing this one. Other thread is here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/schutzhund-ipo-training/172231-10-month-old-gsd.html


----------

